# Communication and sound or inside wireman



## joebanana

You can do whatever you want. It all depends on how hungry you are. Meaning, if you have bills (and who doesn't?) You should probably grab what ever is within reach. Then decide if that's what you want for a career. Electrical work is more rewarding than data puke stuff. VDV is for people who are hung over more than 50% of the time. jk
(Can you tell which way I'm leaning)
Bay area sparkies are the highest paid of all the locals.
(not sure if that applies to the DVD guys)


----------



## Adrian vasquez

Thanks joebanana for the response Im just wondering if I don't take it and the inside wireman job comes along would I regret it later in time.


----------



## active1

Communication and sound?
The alternative lifestyle worker of the IBEW.


----------



## joebanana

Adrian vasquez said:


> Thanks joebanana for the response Im just wondering if I don't take it and the inside wireman job comes along would I regret it later in time.


Depends.
Are you just looking for a job, or a career? Which one do you WANT to do? You've got a tough choice that will effect the rest of your life, or not. What if you find out that neither one is what you expected, and something else comes along that you "think" you will like better in an unrelated field? Would you just toss your apprenticeship out the window?
Choose one, and stick with it.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Adrian vasquez said:


> Thanks joebanana for the response Im just wondering if I don't take it *and the inside wireman job comes along would I regret it later in time.*


More likely than not!

I'd take what is available and make changes as necessary down the road.

Inside wireman is the way I'd lean.


----------



## Adrian vasquez

Just called 302 for the inside wireman and I talked to the hiring director and he said I'm 90 on the list now and I can re-interview in September. He also said I could take the sound and comm apprenticeship and later on if I get called for inside wireman I could take that apprenticeship so for now I think that's what I'm going to do. I'm a very hands on person and I'm looking for my career job and I feel inside wireman has some advantages over sound and comm but in the mean time I'll take the sound and comm one and learn some basic skills and when the time comes hopefully move over to inside wireman. Thanks for the advise guys??????


----------



## Ryan Kesterson

Adrian,

I just started the inside Wireman apprenticeship with 332 this past March. Before that I was doing safety for the S&C guys at the AC2 project. My interview score was 87.7, and I got in with the second class this year. I applied in April 2016, tested in June 2016, and interviewed in September 2016. Initially I was #7 on the list, but then fell to #48 after the next couple rounds of applications and interviews. Don't get discouraged. I know guys who got the call after waiting for over a year. It took me 11 months to get the call. I also know people who have been stuck in low voltage and residential unable to transfer though. Two of them are S&C foremen. The director of the Santa Clara County EJATC and the apprentice coordinator both started out in the residential program, so it is definitely possible to switch. I'm not even sure I would reinterview if were you. The highest score on the list was 90 when I dropped to #48, so 85 is actually a decent score that should get you in. Our local takes about 120 apprentices a year give or take, and I believe there have only been three classes of 22 apprevtices apiece started so far. Keep calling the apprentice coordinator, or go down there in person as often as you can. I hope this helps!

-Ryan


----------



## macmikeman

All the sound and comm wiring guys I see have cutesy uniforms that match what the UPS drivers wear. The kind of shorts that have creases in them, along with wearing black socks and black leather shoes . And a belt with a pressed short sleeve shirt. And they carry their tools around in one of those rolling Dewalt tool chests stacked up three high . It's a disgraceful display of eunuchs. And they got the attitude that they are the smartest crew on any jobsite... Very entertaining.


----------

